# Nerite vs. mystery/apple snail



## BuddyMan (Dec 30, 2019)

I plan on getting a snail for some algae clean up for my 20 gallon which snail is better nerite or mystery/apple.


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

I prefer the looks of the nerites but the antics of the mystery snails. At 20g though, you can easily support several nerites, which don't breed in freshwater, and a mystery, which does, without the need for supplementary feedings.

Apple snails are a different species and banned in the US, IIRC.


----------



## Quint (Mar 24, 2019)

Rainer said:


> I prefer the looks of the nerites but the antics of the mystery snails. At 20g though, you can easily support several nerites, which don't breed in freshwater, and a mystery, which does, without the need for supplementary feedings.
> 
> Apple snails are a different species and banned in the US, IIRC.



Which apple snail are you talking about? Some apple snails can still be bought and dont think they are listed as invasive.


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

Federal law states that it is illegal for apple snails to be imported across state lines.

The quote is near the end of the page on a State of Florida webpage, so I assumed it's a blanket ban.

OTOH, from another site: "One species complex in the family Ampullaridae, Pomacea bridgesii (diffusa) may move interstate without a permit because these snails are not known to be agricultural pests but are primarily algae feeders."


----------



## BuddyMan (Dec 30, 2019)

Hmm I think I'll probably end up going with nerite I hear the clean better too. i don't feel like buying algae wafers so would some vegetables be good to put every once in a while? Also which vegetables would be best? Will nerite snails eat frogbit?
Thanks


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

Nerites won't eat living plants, only the biofilm growing on them. I feed mine blanched spinach or lettuce, plus they adore the beech and oak leaves I rotate out of the container used for aging water, as well as some dried food I picked up from a member here. The latter is nice to have when someone else is watching the house while I'm away; no need to blanch or prep anything, just break up and drop one in. 

True algae wafers are very hard to find these days; almost all have fish meal as a primary ingredient - something nerites do not need.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Nerite is the best worker-eating diatoms and green spot algae on glass and plants, but won't eat food srcraps. Mystery snail is more 'showy' and will eat food scraps, apple snail (that's not a mystery snail) will eat your plants. Last 2 make more poop too.


----------



## BuddyMan (Dec 30, 2019)

Thanks for all the responses I’m gonna buy nerite!!


----------



## Koi Kameon (Apr 25, 2010)

Please don't. They are actually brackish water snails sold as freshwater snails and only live a year plus in freshwater and several years at a minimum in brackish water. I have one bumble bee nerite still going strong in a brackish tank after 7 1/2 years. They really do not belong in true fresh water. They are just sold that way.


----------



## Cinnamonamon (Oct 24, 2018)

Koi Kameon said:


> Please don't. They are actually brackish water snails sold as freshwater snails and only live a year plus in freshwater and several years at a minimum in brackish water. I have one bumble bee nerite still going strong in a brackish tank after 7 1/2 years. They really do not belong in true fresh water. They are just sold that way.


I think I've read this before (perhaps from you on a different thread). However I've never heard it anywhere else. Also, I have a nerite snail that is in a freshwater tank that I have owned for over a year, and a friend owned for several years before... so maybe there is a specific species of nerite that cannot tolerate freshwater long-term? Because mine is fine, and it seems others' are as well...

As for the OP, I agree with the others -- nerites work more (though mystery/brigs do well when they're young), but the others are more fun! I would grab a handful of cherry shrimp, or maybe some amano sized shrimp to help with cleanup too.


----------



## FlatfishTanker (Sep 17, 2019)

Nerites also lay little white eggs all over the place. Don't forget that. They won't hatch out, but they will show up behind your nerite snail. Does anyone know, are there any creatures that eats nerite snail eggs?


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

FlatfishTanker said:


> Nerites also lay little white eggs all over the place. Don't forget that. They won't hatch out, but they will show up behind your nerite snail. Does anyone know, are there any creatures that eats nerite snail eggs?


Nothing in our hobby eats nerite eggs in freshwater (dunno about brackish) but that's kinda the point-they evolved to increase survival rate by making eggs inedible (nothing eats ramshorns, pond, or bladder snail eggs that I am aware of either). But you can scrape the eggs off the glass when doing a water change-driftwood is a little harder, but they do break down over time. Only the females lay eggs so if you're lucky and get a male no egg issue.


----------



## Cinnamonamon (Oct 24, 2018)

My nerite eggs disappear eventually, too. I completely forgot they did that, as it's been a while (months) since she laid any in a place I noticed!


----------



## HairyNoseWombat (Jan 14, 2020)

Just for the record
Most mystery snails are apple snails but not all apple snails are mystery snails.


----------

